# Delusional Seller



## Mitica100 (Sep 11, 2022)

Check this seller out on eBay trying to sell what he thinks is a Leica II:









						Vintage Leica 1938 luxus II gold serial n# 292048  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Leica 1938 luxus II gold serial n# 292048 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Should have checked with a qualified camera appraiser first.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 11, 2022)

I don't know much about old cameras but would it not have any antique value.....?


----------



## compur (Sep 11, 2022)

There are lots of these Russian fakes out there and they do often fool the camera-clueless. 

I once came upon a guy at a flea market selling a dozen of these things for $250 each and some poor fool was buying them thinking he'd struck the motherload. I told him they were fake but he thought I was trying to get them for myself and went ahead.


----------



## cgw (Sep 11, 2022)

Given the number of WWII "military" Leicas in circulation, every German soldier and sailor must have been issued one--maybe two?


----------



## IanG (Sep 11, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> I don't know much about old cameras but would it not have any antique value.....?



Not when it's a Russian fake this bad. Screw thread Leica's don't have a threaded shutter release, that's an immediate giveaway. Some of the better fakes are themselves becoming slightly collectable but are still cheap. 

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 11, 2022)

According to this list the serial number is wrong and Leica only made 15 of them!

Leica Screw Mount Serial #'s Sorted by Number


----------



## compur (Sep 11, 2022)

I wrote to that eBay seller and told him it was a fake and advised him to Google: "How to Spot a Fake Leica"

So far, no response (not holding my breath).


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 11, 2022)

cgw said:


> Given the number of WWII "military" Leicas in circulation, every German soldier and sailor must have been issued one--maybe two?


I think officers were issued one a week. They wouldn't trust non commissioned ranks with them.

However reading the listing I'm pretty sure the seller isn't delusional, he's just hoping to snap a buyer that is.


----------



## cgw (Sep 11, 2022)

petrochemist said:


> I think officers were issued one a week. They wouldn't trust non commissioned ranks with them.


Dunno but every photo swap meet I've stumbled into over the past decade has had a few of those swastika-engraved Leica fakes attracting the gullible like flies to a dead cat--apologies to Orwell.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2022)

I have a bridge in Brooklyn for sale as well.  Jes sayin'.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 11, 2022)

compur said:


> I wrote to that eBay seller and told him it was a fake and advised him to Google: "How to Spot a Fake Leica"
> 
> So far, no response (not holding my breath).


He won't, that's for sure. Others have contacted him, to no avail. He keeps dreaming...


----------

